# My goat is never going to kid



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

I swear y'all. She is never going to kid. Lol I just need someone to understand the agony of watching a doe show ever single sign of labor, but not a darn kid. Lol

Mama Mia is 146 days today. She is 6 years old and this is her 4th kidding. (1st with us) 

She is huge. We are certain of her due date. She has dropped her kids. Ligs are gone.... And nothing. 

First photo is when she is laying down

Second is standing. 

She has to kid eventually, right?! Lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Turn everything off in the house l, like you are going to bed. Sneak back out there in about 30 minutes. Maybe you will fool her into having them.


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Turn everything off in the house l, like you are going to bed. Sneak back out there in about 30 minutes. Maybe you will fool her into having them.


I keep thinking if I ignore her she will kid. However she just screams at me to come see her. She is a diva. Lol

I will try the turning everything off and going to bed deal though!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

LOL!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

How is she doing? Surely she must pop them out soon!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I am on the same page as you! I have a Myotonic doe, and her last possible due date, going from when the buck was sold, is January 23rd. Her udder has been filling up steadily for the last 8 weeks and SHE IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!

Let's make it a race to the finish! See who kids first. (shy)


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> I am on the same page as you! I have a Myotonic doe, and her last possible due date, going from when the buck was sold, is January 23rd. Her udder has been filling up steadily for the last 8 weeks and SHE IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!
> 
> Let's make it a race to the finish! See who kids first. (shy)


I told my husband yesterday that she would hold out until this snow storm hits on Saturday.

It has gotten so bad I dream about her kidding and wake up all excited, rush out to the barn just to have her look at me like I am crazy. Lol


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> How is she doing? Surely she must pop them out soon!


Unfortunately she is quite happy with being pregnant it seems. I don't think she will ever release the hostages.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Put a suitcase in your car and talk about your nice LONG vacation that you're leaving this evening for ...make sure you're where she can see and hear you...she might just give you a reason to stay home.


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

This picture was taken two nights ago...

I have to leave at 4 to go to the bus stop and will be gone for about 20 minutes. Hopefully I can trick her then


GoofyGoat said:


> Put a suitcase in your car and talk about your nice LONG vacation that you're leaving this evening for ...make sure you're where she can see and hear you...she might just give you a reason to stay home.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Spazzyyarn said:


> I told my husband yesterday that she would hold out until this snow storm hits on Saturday.
> 
> It has gotten so bad I dream about her kidding and wake up all excited, rush out to the barn just to have her look at me like I am crazy. Lol


Yep, that's probably what she'll do, knowing goats! (headsmash) I think my doe is waiting until I leave this week. I'll be gone from the 10th to the 17th of January.... *pulling hair out*


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

It blows my mind how she went from looking as if she was going to explode to this.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Did it work?


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Did it work?


Nope! Lol


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

She looks to have dropped and her ligs look pretty gone, keep on eye on her? (clap)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Geez, I had such high hopes it would work! If it had,I would have tried it on my Andromeda who looks like she'll pop too! LOL. She looks like those little ones are getting in line to come out into the great wide world! I hope they get to see grass before your snowstorm


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

My best friend had her daughter this morning and I had to drive quite a bit away to go see her, I was sure mamma Mia would kid while I was gone..... Nope. Lol

I don't think it will be long now though. The bucks are going insane this afternoon and trying to break out to get to her. Plus it is supposed to drop to 20 degrees overnight. Lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I hope you have a barn cam...running out to check her every couple hours sounds cold...burrrrr!


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

Something may be happening. She is very up and down and doesn't want to be touched. Tonight may be the night.


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> I hope you have a barn cam...running out to check her every couple hours sounds cold...burrrrr!


Unfortunately no, we always breed for babies in the spring and I just sleep out there.... She was mated when we drove her and the new buck home. Lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Spazzyyarn said:


> Something may be happening. She is very up and down and doesn't want to be touched. Tonight may be the night.


Wow, she looks pretty swollen, I'd bet pretty soon! Looking forward to bitty baby pics!


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

Well we have contractions. I have fingers crossed we get goo soon!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Woohooooo! Can't wait to see them! (dance)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! They'll get here before the snow!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

YAY! You'll most certainly win then... My doe Magnolia has been taking it easy all day. (headsmash)


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> YAY! You'll most certainly win then... My doe Magnolia has been taking it easy all day. (headsmash)


Don't count Magnolia out yet, Mamma Mia is being crazy right now. I swear she is doing the opposite of every goat I have ever kid


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Spazzyyarn said:


> Don't count Magnolia out yet, Mamma Mia is being crazy right now. I swear she is doing the opposite of every goat I have ever kid


Well you may be right.... I just went out there and saw this (attached picture).

She's been licking/kicking her belly like crazy and her ligs are almost gone.

How's your girl doing? Any progress?


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Well you may be right.... I just went out there and saw this (attached picture).
> 
> She's been licking/kicking her belly like crazy and her ligs are almost gone.
> 
> How's your girl doing? Any progress?


You are gonna win!!! My girl is driving me crazy and im thinking its time for me to go to bed. Lol

Good luck!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Spazzyyarn said:


> You are gonna win!!! My girl is driving me crazy and im thinking its time for me to go to bed. Lol
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks! Good luck to you, too. May the best doe win. (Just kidding) 

But I really will be super surprised if she kids before I leave. (I actually have to leave tomorrow late afternoon, not Thursday morning like we had earlier planned) Goats just aren't nice like that... :shrug:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Any news on either of these girls?? I thought I'd wake up to kid pics!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well? Come on girls!....get to pushing....


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

No kids here yet. *insert crying emoji*


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> No kids here yet. *insert crying emoji*


i feel your pain, I have one with no ligs completely sunken in looking at me like I'm nuts every time I go in to check on her too.


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

Oh we are in hard labor I do believe! I am a little nervous that the kid may be too large. I will keep yall updated


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Finally! I hope it goes well! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Come on babies!!!


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

That was without a doubt the hardest, most gut wrenching kidding I have ever been through. Let me get washed up and I will explain


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh no. I hope everyone is okay, and it had a good outcome.


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

As soon as the first bubble presented we knew it was bad. Baby came out breech. I couldn't get it to come out and hubby had to. It was very dead. Second came out back first. Dead. Hubby had to push it back and rearrange. 

We have our goat pro on the phone. I lost my stuff and was sobbing. Goat is screaming. And here she pushes again. 

3rd baby came out. I was sure It was dead. Presented correctly. And... It moved. Work frantically and clean it up, present it to mamma. She cleans it. 

Mamma starts screaming. And bam. Another baby. And it is alive too. 

They are weak as all get out and we had to take them from mamma simply because she tried to stomp the one and they couldn't nurse. 

In all, 4 doelings. 2 very dead and 2 healthy. 

Mamma has been given antibiotics, molasses warm water, hay and love. 

Babies do not want to eat and I have never had a bottle baby. Anyone have advice

We managed to syringe colostrum I milked from mamma into them. How do i get them to take a bottle. How much should they be drinking? I'm pretty stressed at the moment.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

They are beautiful! So sorry you lost the 2. Congrats on the 2 girls. I like to make sure each kid no matter the size or breed gets at the very least 2oz of colostrum within 4-5 hours. I like to get at least 8oz in them in 24 hours. I prefer to see 4oz within 4-5 hours and 16oz in 24 hours. For bottle feeding, just shove the nipple in their mouth. Almost always they will start sucking right away. If not just hold it there. It may take 2 or 3 tries before they are sucking it on their own.


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> They are beautiful! So sorry you lost the 2. Congrats on the 2 girls. I like to make sure each kid no matter the size or breed gets at the very least 2oz of colostrum within 4-5 hours. I like to get at least 8oz in them in 24 hours. I prefer to see 4oz within 4-5 hours and 16oz in 24 hours. For bottle feeding, just shove the nipple in their mouth. Almost always they will start sucking right away. If not just hold it there. It may take 2 or 3 tries before they are sucking it on their own.


Thank you so much!! I'm so very stressed. First kid we have ever lost, much less 2.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

(console) :bighug: :imsorry:


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

So sorry you went through all that. Kinda teary eyed myself just reading about it. 
Hope the two beautiful girls start taking their bottle for you.


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

You guys and gals are the best. It has been a heck of a night.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry it was such a rough delivery and lost two of the babies. Your 2 little doeling are precious. I hope momma is ok. You and the little ones are in my thoughts and prayers.

For a suggestion, vitamin b orally to wake up their sucking instinct as long as their temp is over 100. Bottles need to be warmer than for a human baby. You can dip your pinkie in the colostrum and stick it in their mouths to make sure they have the sucking reflex and to encourage it. Then replace your finger with the bottle.

I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Well done to all involved for getting momma and the kiddos thru this. So sorry you lost the first two. But if it weren’t for your efforts you could have lost all. So take a minute and breathe. The other peeps here are so knowledgeable they will help you through with all the knowledge you need.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

B Complex 1/2cc orally, shot of BoSe or some oral selenium gel. Milk mom and get colostrum into them. Warm them up and make sure temp over 100 before feeding. Karo Syrup or molasses maybe 1/2 to 1cc for some energy.


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you all for the advice. We have one successfully drinking from a bottle. The other is struggling still but we aren't giving up


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So sorry about your experience and the other 2 babies  . These two are beautiful and hoping the other gets the hang of the bottle!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

They are doing good today.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

They are so darn cute!


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> They are so darn cute!


Thank you! We still don't have names lol.

Side note, what color would i call the lighter one when I register her?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Is whisper of smoke a color?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I believe that is silver buckskin


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So cute! Sorry for the loss of two and traumatic experience!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So sorry you lost two! (((((Hugs))))) And I'm glad the other two are perking up. Bottle feeding is always the toughest and messiest the first 3 days. Then it gets better. I promise! 

In order to not overfeed, we tend to feed until bellies feel firm, but not hard. Then we make them wait for more, even if they beg. Especially the first week.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## Jodi (Dec 12, 2018)

I’m in the same boat!! Can I join the race!? This momma is driving me crazy.... ALL the signs are there.... no kids.... I think, like some of you, she is waiting for 20 degree, rainy weather! let’s hope not! Lol I went out and sat with her this morning.... no discharge or bloody show right now, but had some in the past few weeks. (Mucus the last few weeks and a bloody show last few days) ... ligaments are gone and she has drop and her “baby hole” as my youngest daughter will put it, lol, is swollen and red.... she is licking me often and my “touch me not” goat has become very affectionate. Also, pooping and peeing up a storm and doing the “funny face” after she smells it.... she NEVER does that..... SOOO.... everything is there.... I guess I need to just be patient and love her through the wait.... soooo I will join the race y’all! Let’s see who wins!! gotta go feed the inside baby from the first goat babies.... have a great day guys and prayfully awaiting healthy babies and momma!


----------

